# Marlin 336 ejection problem



## whitetail3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Last nite I shot a doe with my 35 and it ejected the spent case eject but it locked up on me when I tried to lOad another round into the chamber.  I don't know why it did this because I took it apart and thuroghly cleaned it the nite before. I was wanting to know if anybody had any insight on this.     Thnks for help on advance


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 11, 2009)

Check to make sure you got all the screws in the action reseated all the way. Make sure the ejecter is positioned in it's channel correctly.

Would need pics or a more extensive description to be more specific.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 11, 2009)

Something was not put back correctly ?


----------



## whitetail3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I'm am going to take it back apart tomorrow and see if it works any better.   But my dads boss had the same thing wrong with his and he took it to several different gunsmiths and none of them could ever get it to shoot more than twenty rounds before it would lock up on them again


----------



## Steve762us (Nov 11, 2009)

336 is a pretty simple and robust design.

Looking at the left side of the receiver, is the stud from the ejector sitting in it's hole?

<working off memory here, somebody smack me if I'm off base!>


----------



## Patchpusher (Nov 11, 2009)

On Marlin 336's the loading gate screw gets loose and allows the loading gate to go to far in. It gets hung on the carrier and locks the rifle up.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 12, 2009)

So did you get it fixed ?


----------



## whitetail3 (Nov 12, 2009)

I tightened everything up and haven't gottten a chance to shoot it again.  But if it doesn't want to work again idk what I am going to do.  Because there is nothing worse than not being able to trust/relie on your weapon


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Nov 12, 2009)

What kind of ammo are you shooting??
The Hornady Lever Evolution in 35 Rem has had a lot of problems.  (including mine)
Its seems there is too much free play in the tubular magazine and the gummy tips wedge between the rim of the casings and the magazine causing horrific jams.


----------



## whitetail3 (Nov 13, 2009)

That's what I am shooting out of mine so that very well could be the problem. I am going to go to dicks tonite and get something else.   What brand would all of you recommend


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 13, 2009)

Never had a a problem with Remington core-lokt or Winchesters


----------



## whitetail3 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just bought some 200 grain winchesters and gonna try them out on a deer tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 13, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## whitetail3 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Hawkeye7 (Nov 16, 2009)

Patchpusher said:


> On Marlin 336's the loading gate screw gets loose and allows the loading gate to go to far in. It gets hung on the carrier and locks the rifle up.



That's what happened to me. Same thing. I don't think it's ammo related.


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 17, 2009)

Same here...but it happened w/ LEs.
Since I have quit w/ them for that gun...it has happened once more w/ the CLs. I have looked for every external symptom and have not found anything. i would have to drop the lever . Some one said to check the scope screws to make sure they were not hanging the bolt.
As much fiddling w/ the other guns as I have been doing of late I need to pull my Lucky RC out and figure what's up. She was always my go to gun...
cw


----------



## Pete Gray (Nov 23, 2009)

whitetail3 said:


> Last nite I shot a doe with my 35 and it ejected the spent case eject but it locked up on me when I tried to lOad another round into the chamber.  I don't know why it did this because I took it apart and thuroghly cleaned it the nite before. I was wanting to know if anybody had any insight on this.     Thnks for help on advance



The absolute best resource for ANYTHING Marlin is marlinowners.com web site.  They have an entire forum dedicated to the 336.  If you like your marlin, check it out.


----------



## whitetail3 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks still haven't shot it again. And thnks foe the marlin website


----------



## whitworth (Nov 28, 2009)

*Sorry, can't help*

Can't help by telegraph or internet.  That's the problem.

Even though I've been cleaning and shooting the Marlin 336 for over 30 years.
The rifle can be a little finicky on small stuff.  It has it's own sequence.


----------

